# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  يا انت يابت الحلال يا الفاكرة نفسك جوهرة

## محمد النادر

*يا انت يابت الحلال يا الفاكرة نفسك جوهرة
يا عاملة فيها البت خلاص فيها الشباب متكسرة
يا خنتي عهد الريد براك سويتي لعبة ومسخرة
يارايحة في دنيا الغرام في كل وادي مبعثرة
دايرك دقيقتين في كلام مافيهو نقة وسرسرة
بس عايز اشرح ليك غباك واسباب عياك افسرة
ما انت بس ناكرة جميل وعلى الجميل متنكرة
فاكرة الغرام واقف عليك وانت الوحيدة المبهرة
فاكراني فيك ولهان شديد لمن بتوه وسط القرى
كضابة ماك احلى البنات والبت علاها ما مظهرة
سمح الخصال بس هوالجميل والباقي قَََََََشرة وفشخرة
داير اوريك الصواب يا ماكِ أشباه الورى
ما تقولي انك في كمال وانك جميلة وجوهرة
وانت الغرام والحب معاك اصلا دروبو مسمكرة
وحاشاك مابتستاهليو والريدة فيكي مخَسّرة
وانا من زمان عارف تمام انك مجرد منضرة
بتعكسي حاجات ماها فيك وقليبي فيك وسوس برا
وانك مجرد زولة بس مكتسية اثواب العرا
الليلة جاية تقولي لي قصتنا ماتتذكرا
هو البينا اصلا كان شنو؟ ماحاجة زي ما في الكرى
قصة ولد ضيع زمن في وحدة ماها مسترة
ماكان في شي وما بكون في شي بالنسبة لي ياسكرة
وانااصلو يا انت الغرام عارف دروبو وخابرة
لكن كمان عارف تمام انو المدام متاثرة
وحتدور رحى الايام زمن وتجيني تاني مكسرة
وعايزك تعرفي علم يقين لمن تجيني محسرة
انك براااك من القمر تلبتي في قعر الثرى
انك براااك من القمر تلبتي في قعر الثرى
*

----------


## الدلميت

*وتتوالي الشواكيش ضربا علي ابننا النحلة
الله يكون في عونك يا محمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قام تاني جاب سيرة البحر
*

----------


## المريود

*بيييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حليلك ياود النادر
الله يعينك ضربات متتالية من كل اتجاه

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

وتتوالي الشواكيش ضربا علي ابننا النحلة
الله يكون في عونك يا محمد النادر




 ههههههههه ربنا يعين ويلطف من المرات الجايه م يقوم الشاكوش يفوت بي 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


 ههههههههه ربنا يعين ويلطف من المرات الجايه م يقوم الشاكوش يفوت بي 



تقل قلبك شوية يا ابني .. محتاجين ليك
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وطيب------------مشغول بيها مالك---اكتر منهن  ماف
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا جماعة الخير الزول دة اتصلح ياخ .. هو اللي اداها شاكوش وكدة ههههههه
ولا شنو يا حمودي ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

قام تاني جاب سيرة البحر



يأخوي البحر ماليهو نهايه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

بيييييييييع




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حليلك ياود النادر
الله يعينك ضربات متتالية من كل اتجاه





اللهم اميييييييين وربنا يستر ويلطف بي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

تقل قلبك شوية يا ابني .. محتاجين ليك



ان شاء الله تسلم يــ غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

وطيب------------مشغول بيها مالك---اكتر منهن  ماف




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا جماعة الخير الزول دة اتصلح ياخ .. هو اللي اداها شاكوش وكدة ههههههه
ولا شنو يا حمودي ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههه بس ياهو زاتو يــ خالد
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*
*

----------


## العكادي

*كضابة ماك احلى البنات والبت علاها ما مظهرة
سمح الخصال بس هوالجميل والباقي قَََََََشرة وفشخرة

ياود النادر لو لقيت ذي دي الله أداك بدل كل يوم شاكوش لمان تبقي صلعة

*

----------

